# West Mids midweek meet, sept 12th, Spread Eagle



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Our regular midweek meet at the Spread Eagle Pub, Penkridge,Staffs
We will Make the second tusday in the month the regular date but alternate the venue from the Spread at penkridge to the Plough at Shunstoke, Coleshill,Bham

So its now it regular numbers please for Spread Eagle Pub, Penkridge,Staffs. 12th Sept 7.30 8.00 pm
Map for newcomers below
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g152/ ... glePub.jpg

Come join the party
Fraser

List of attendance so far

Yogibear
Nem
Daz
TTLaw
TThriller
Bagie Boy
TT-Minxx


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Going on my long awaited 2 week tour of France and Spain on the 7th Fraser, so wont make this one. 2 weeks in the TT cant wait :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Hope you have a great time Paul, if you need anything just let me know,
Ps did you sort out your lights? I did mine for Le mans so i can show you how in needed.
Dont forget the pics!!!!!!!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

You know me Fraser: I'll be there mate!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Fraser I had a trail run Saturday with the lights no probs :wink: Just hope she runs well 3000 miles in 2 weeks


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Fraser,

I will be along to this one.

Dave - We can talk about TTOC/International Events.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Hi Fraser,
> 
> I will be along to this one.
> 
> ...


We sure can Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif], I look forward to it 

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

It will be great to have you along Steve
Whos round is it first [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> It will be great to have you along Steve
> Whos round is it first [smiley=cheers.gif]


I think Fraser means you Steve

:wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Hi Fraser,
> 
> I will be along to this one.
> 
> ...


Can I come and keep score 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

TThriller said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Fraser,
> ...


No Dave as you now have 4 stars i think that means you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
May be you should do more things to occupy yor time better? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Nem said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Fraser,
> ...


Not a problem Nick, your welcome any time
************************************************************************** [smiley=end.gif] This sentance has been removed so not to offend


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Ps did you sort out your lights? I did mine for Le
> Mans so i can show you how in needed.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


?WHO? did your lights FOR Le Mans?!?!?!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

i could not tell it was you,it was too dark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Dont try to keep score of Dave buying the drinks,as a fast approching pensioner must save his money [smiley=end.gif]


I mean scor with Dave vs Steve, already 2 all on the fourm, should be fun face to face 

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

edit: to correct inaccurate quote


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Dont try to keep score of Dave buying the drinks,as a fast approching SpeedBaller must save his money [smiley=end.gif]
> ...


I would hate for you to have a wasted journey Nick, but me and Steve are best Buddies now :wink: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad to hear it dave!

Nick


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fraser  - WHO did your lights for you  :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dave TThriller got the details from wacs web site. Its a little fiddly at first but once you know what you are looking for its simple, ill have a look for the link?
Fraser


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Paul found it
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/changingligh ... lights.htm

A little mirror is helpfull first time to see what you are looking for

Give me a shout if you want to meet up and i can show you on mine.

Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> A little mirror is helpfull first time to see what you are looking for
> 
> Fraser


"A little mirror"! I wonder where you got that idea from Fraser? :roll:

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I was shown this by The master (of mods)
[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> I was shown this by The master (of mods)
> [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Wak?

Nick


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fraser I did it for a trial 2 weeks ago apart from getting my finger caught it was a piece of pi$$ :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all should make this one in need of a VAG COM if Nick is about think i will be buying you a [smiley=cheers.gif] or 2.see you all there

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I am thinking of coming over yeah, be nice to catch up with a few people over that way.

I'll make sure I've got the laptop with me then mate.

Nick


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks very much be nice to meet you to.

DAZ


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Thanks very much be nice to meet you to.
> 
> DAZ


Hi Daz, be good to see you, it's been a while since.

Looks like it's going to be quite a good turn out.

Beginning to look like Fraser needs to update the front page with a list of those planning to attend 

Dave


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Dave yes will be good to cach up mate and fill me in about your trip.
see you soon.

DAZ


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Folkes, will be there next Tuesday, bringing another newbee with me too.
Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

It will be great to have you along [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Yogibear,

Can I come too?
 

TT-Minxx


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

not a problem at all, the more the merrier, who has been metioning the free drinks thing?? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> not a problem at all, the more the merrier, who has been mentioning the free drinks thing?? [smiley=cheers.gif]


Free drinks! Did someone mention free drinks?!?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Damm that dogs out again, must call international rescue


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Damm that dogs out again, must call international rescue


Thought it was a cat :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Free drinks! Did someone mention free drinks?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free drinks and some pussy










I'm *definatly* coming!

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Doubtful I can make this one I'm afraid - have fun!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Doubtful I can make this one I'm afraid - have fun!


That's a bummer, it' looks like being a good 'un


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Fraser,

Great night - thanks!

Looking forward to the next one.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Fraser,
> 
> Great night - thanks!
> 
> ...


It sure was! It was good to see the "regulars" and to welcome two newcomers. [smiley=gossip.gif] And good to see you again Steve, been a while...

Next one will be at The Plough in Shustoke, near Coleshill on the Second Tuesday, ie 10th October.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=B46+2AN ... 0.02&hl=en

Will you be coming down to that one Steve, or do you mean The Spread Eagel on 14th November?

Oh, and special thanks to Fraser for the round of beers for *everyone*!! [smiley=cheers.gif] What a star [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice to see you all and good to see some newcomers [smiley=cheers.gif] Fraser and thanks to Nick for the VAG COM will have to get it sorted.see you all soon

DAZ


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to all for turning up as its all of you who make the nights so good, it would not be any fun on my own.
Next meet is south Bham new thread to follow

Fraser [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Just to say thanks for making us new boys welcome last night, and for all the useful information, see you all again soon :wink:


----------

